# Interceptor for Heartworm Prevention



## attila1012 (Jan 6, 2007)

Does anyone give their GSD a monthly pill for heartworm prevention? We have been giving ours Interceptor (from the vet), but was wondering if it is necessary every month or even at all? And what are your thoughts on Interceptor? Better one? I wanted to check before buying a new batch, as it is quite expensive (but never too much for my baby!) He is 1yr and 3mos now.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

All it takes is ONE mosquito.....


Powell


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

I chose Interceptor simply because of the additional intestinal parasite coverage. My dogs come into contact with dozens of new dogs on a regular basis and share water and pooping grounds. So, I'm more concerned about preventing other worms actually, than HW, especially at this time of year with no mosquitoes.

My vet told me there was no difference with regards to HW protection between Interceptor and Heartgard (the only brands she carries), and didn't push me to choose the more expensive of the two (Interceptor).


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

I wouldn't be without...it is a whole lot cheaper then treatment for HW


----------



## attila1012 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks so much...I will certainly continue with the treatment!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah- I use Heartguard...... I would never forgive myself if any of my babies got heart worm...... it's so hard to treat sometimes and it can be lethal to them........ I would NEVER take that chance.I
I am glad you're going to continue......


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I use Interceptor monthly, but at 1/5 the dose. Then it is only effective for Heartworm, and not the other intestinal stuff. So my 75-80 pound GSD is on the green box (11-25 lbs) .


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The Hooligans have been taking Interceptor on a monthly basis for the past 12-1/2 years without problems.


----------



## artisgsd (Nov 16, 2005)

We use interceptor monthly as well. I've been happy with it because of what else it helps with - especially with my fosters being around my guys.


----------



## johnrm (Feb 17, 2007)

some people I've heard go 6 weeks between dosages and ease up during winter months in certain (cold weather) areas. Some worry about side effects from the medicene. I give heartguard plus.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

We use it not only for HW, but for other parasites that they may come into contact with. Its a lot cheaper for us than having to treat our whole kennel for parasites that may be picked up


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I use Iverhart monthly tablet. My Vet stopped carrying the Heartgard so that is what they take now. I've been thinking about switching back to Heartgard b/c they do not like the tablet form so I have to put some peanut butter and wrap it in cheese in order for them to take it. But, they too get it every month like clock work.


----------

